# Backdrag blade on Fisher 8'HD, Dealer installed



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

I had my dealer install this 2 years ago for $275, it works so well that if your on old pavement it can start picking it up That is why I always take pictures in the fall and warn customers if they have bad driveways that I might end up scraping too well


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*Another view of backdrag edge*

here is just another view:


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

That's awesome! Did they custom fabricate that? I would love to get one!


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I know Western makes a back drag edge that can be installed on the Pro Plus plows


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Antnee77 said:


> That's awesome! Did they custom fabricate that? I would love to get one!


Yes the dealer is ThruWay Spring and I believe its either an employee that does it or they have someone come in an do it for them, either way I've been very pleased and I like the look of how they did it. At first I thought where they cut out for the springs and how there were only 3 hinges that something might break. But 2 years later I'm still hammering on it and no probs.


----------



## carsoncity (Jan 8, 2006)

looks sweet, gotta try that


----------



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

the one i built is a little different, but im liking the look of that, ill have to talk to you cause ive gotta build another for a diff truck and might have a questiond or 2, looks good though.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

No prob, my phone number is on my website.


----------



## jetskiman6969 (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice job!!!


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

does anyone know if this style setup would work on a LD? Backdragging the 4-5" of ice pellets today was virtually non-existant.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

BSDeality;371403 said:


> does anyone know if this style setup would work on a LD? Backdragging the 4-5" of ice pellets today was virtually non-existant.


Yup, it'll work. I had one on my LD, but never used it. Sorry to hijack your thread Grn Mtn.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

First Time Out;371420 said:


> Yup, it'll work. I had one on my LD, but never used it. Sorry to hijack your thread Grn Mtn.


do you still have it? wanna part with it?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Sorry, I sold it in the fall. I bought it from BDavis on here. Check with him, he might have a few laying around.


----------

